# Cory cats



## Erik (Sep 9, 2009)

So I got home tonight to find that my filter had stopped working :evil: That will ruin your evening... 

But anyways, I have a 20 gallon tank with a betta and 5 black neon tetras, and I was thinking about adding a few cory cats. Is 3 a good amount, or do I need a larger group? I mean, the more the merrier, but I don't want to overcrowd my tank.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would go with at least 4 cories. They are schooling fish and are happier in bigger groups.


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

i wanted to do the same thing but i have to put sand in(for my 20 gallon no bettas) you'll need sand play sand from hmedepot is great you just need to take the right steps http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-aquariums/sand-substrates-20668/ theres a link i am following right now it's hard but worht it i now have to get my fish out into a container and no one has responded if a recycling bin that i clean out with no sort of soap just water and rubbing is good for keeping my fish in for a bit...would you know dramaqueen


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would use gladware containers.


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

I think i dont need it after finishing reading most of the article cant wait for it to be cool. I might be able to get the fish on monday or wendseday


----------



## Erik (Sep 9, 2009)

pretzelsz said:


> i wanted to do the same thing but i have to put sand in(for my 20 gallon no bettas) you'll need sand play sand from hmedepot is great you just need to take the right steps http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-aquariums/sand-substrates-20668/ theres a link i am following right now it's hard but worht it i now have to get my fish out into a container and no one has responded if a recycling bin that i clean out with no sort of soap just water and rubbing is good for keeping my fish in for a bit...would you know dramaqueen


Wait, so you're saying you have to have a sand substrate to have cories? I haven't heard that before, can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It's best to have sand as your substrate if you have cories. Their barbels (whiskers) can be easily damaged if the substrate has rough, sharp edges.


----------



## Crowntail Fan (Jan 22, 2010)

But can you have a Betta in with sand substrate?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, you can. Several people here have sand substrate.


----------



## Crowntail Fan (Jan 22, 2010)

Awesome. Thanks


----------



## Erik (Sep 9, 2009)

Well, just got back from PetCo with 3 spotted corys! I wanted more, but 3 was all they had. I'm letting them get acclimated for a while before I introduce them to my betta, but its still exciting!


----------



## carguy123 (Jan 17, 2010)

what if you use smooth glossy river rocks (like the one from the dollar store, meduim size) will it mess up the barbs or wiskiers


----------



## BettaSCHmacK (Jan 7, 2010)

i use normal gravel. i havnt seen any problems yet. they like to dig into it.


----------

